# Kittens!



## Wendy (Jul 27, 2015)

We rescued these two on Friday. One of my clients called to say two kittens had been dumped in a ditch out front of her home. She had the same thing happen last year and kept the two abandoned babies that time....this time they couldn't keep them so she called me. We will try and find them homes but will keep them if we can't. My husband named them Bonnie (black female) and Clyde (brown tabby male). Our three older cats don't really like them but they are coming around....just the occasional hiss or swat now. We've had lots of rescue cats in the past so are well versed on introducing them into the fold. They are about six weeks old and our vet will be giving them their first shots in a week or two. They've been de-wormed already (pot bellies) and are doing very well.


----------



## eggshells (Jul 27, 2015)

How many do you have?


----------



## Wendy (Jul 27, 2015)

eggshells said:


> How many do you have?



Five cats now. :crazy: Hopefully these two find a home soon....one of my husband's colleagues has expressed an interest in them. She lost her husband last year and would like them for company.


----------



## eggshells (Jul 27, 2015)

Wendy said:


> Five cats now. :crazy: Hopefully these two find a home soon....one of my husband's colleagues has expressed an interest in them. She lost her husband last year and would like them for company.



NYERIC might want a clump of kittens.  JK..

I hope everything works out for you and the kittens.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2015)

The bottom one is soooooo cute!  Good luck.


----------



## Wendy (Jul 27, 2015)

He is such a little monster! The female is petite and as lady-like as a kitten can be. Both are snuggle bugs though and have the loudest motors.

I have nothing but disgust for anyone who can discard a kitten (or any animal) like garbage. They didn't ask to be born and to be tossed in the ditch is beyond belief. Those kind of people are a total waste of oxygen in my opinion.


----------



## John M (Jul 27, 2015)

Oh, my heart is melting! I agree with NYEric; the tabby one is really cute. I'd take him in a heartbeat, if I could afford to. They both look like really nice kittens. You should be able to find them good homes. Good luck!


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 27, 2015)

Both are adorable, but the tabby is especially so! It is very kind of you to take them in and care for them.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 27, 2015)

They both look like the two kittens that adopted us last winter. Especially the little black princess. Her brother is an orange tabby. When he sees me coming, he flops over on his side, looks up at me and says "rub my tummy." She is quite a talker, and has learned the flop-on-the-side from her brother. They are amazingly attached to each other, though they have their sister/brother spats. Such personalities they have!

If these two kittens are close to each other, I hope you find a home for them together.


----------



## abax (Jul 27, 2015)

Oh Wendy, why do you live so far away??? I'd take them both if you were fairly close. I especially like Bonnie, but
siblings should stay together if possible. I really miss our
old cats now gone at 17 years old. Gregory is gonna be
jealous. He thinks he's your baby!


----------



## Heather (Jul 28, 2015)

Too cute! Clyde looks like our Tigger.  
Sounds like either way they'll have a nice home. I agree with you about dumping. I volunteer at our SPCA and the number of kittens in the shelters this time of year is ASTOUNDING. Spay and neuter folks!


----------



## Wendy (Jul 29, 2015)

abax said:


> Oh Wendy, why do you live so far away??? I'd take them both if you were fairly close. I especially like Bonnie, but
> siblings should stay together if possible. I really miss our
> old cats now gone at 17 years old. Gregory is gonna be
> jealous. He thinks he's your baby!



I wish you could take them too Angela.  Miss Bonnie has actually been spoken for. No takers on Clyde yet but he fits in well so we're not worried about it. He's such a character! Gregory and Murray had their noses out of joint for a couple days but are fine now apart from the occasional hiss or smack upside a furry kitten head. Gotta break in the young 'uns you know. Itchy, on the other hand, hates everyone. She just wants to be left alone. She ignores them unless they get close....then they learn how fast she is with the discipline. LOL!


----------



## iwillard (Jul 29, 2015)

Love kitties and kittens. How anyone can dump them is beyond me.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 29, 2015)

Clyde looks just like cat my sister had named mushoo; brother in law got irritated with cat and said one more mistake and cat was going to become mushoo pork  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 30, 2015)

if only people would de-sex their animals.


----------



## abax (Jul 31, 2015)

Amen to spaying and neutering! Unwanted, uncared for
animals break my heart.


----------



## Wendy (Jul 31, 2015)

Everything in our home is spayed or neutered. They are healthier and happier that way. They are also on leashes when outside so they can enjoy being out without all the dangers that lie beyond our fence.

I'll post more photos soon....they are growing so fast!


----------



## Wendy (Aug 8, 2015)

Bonnie has left for her new home but we are keeping Clyde. Here are a few shots of the little terror....










He's making a mess out of my huge Peace Lily....feels like a jungle I guess.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 8, 2015)

And our other three.....Gregory and Murray have totally accepted Clyde but Itchy still hisses at him. She's not that friendly with Greg and Murr so I doubt she'll ever warm up to Clyde....she's a crusty old lady.

Itchy




Murray




Gregory


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 8, 2015)

So sweet!

My cat also walks well outdoors on a leash with a harness.

Be careful with that peace lily. It is poisonous to cats.

http://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/poison/mauna-loa-peace-lily/


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 8, 2015)

You are keeping him? Lucky kitty!


----------



## Wendy (Aug 9, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> You are keeping him? Lucky kitty!



Yep we're keeping him. I had actually found a potential home for him but Steve said he didn't want to see him go. So much for a tough guy husband. :rollhappy: LOL! Clyde goes for his shots this week and already has an appointment to remove his 'cushions' in November. :evil:


----------



## Wendy (Aug 9, 2015)

Lanmark said:


> So sweet!
> 
> My cat also walks well outdoors on a leash with a harness.
> 
> ...



Thank you Lanmark. I am aware that it is toxic but none of my cats has ever shown an interest in it and I have had it for quite a long time now. The marks of the leaves are from claws....they take swings at it.

Nice that your cat walks on a leash as well. Ours have 15'-20' leads on stakes in our fenced yard and they are NEVER out alone. Once in awhile I will put them on a short leash and we'll 'go walkabout' around the entire yard so they can explore safely. I have a pet peeve about cats being let free....they are safer at home and can't get into trouble. It breaks my heart to see a dead cat on the road or I get angry when I come across 'tootsie rolls' in the dirt while gardening.


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 9, 2015)

I agree. All cats should be spayed or neutered and never allowed to roam freely. They pose a risk to native wildlife and generally live shorter lives when allowed to run at will. Cats adapt remarkably well to indoor living, and with a little patience and practice, most will warm up to a harness with leash as well. Mine looks forward to her walks along the sidewalks around the neighborhood. She comes running when I get out the leash.


----------



## Heather (Aug 10, 2015)

Aww, nice to see all the boys!!


----------



## abax (Aug 11, 2015)

Aaahhhh I wish I could relax like your cats. Looks sooo
comfortable. Hey Gregory!


----------



## The Mutant (Aug 13, 2015)

Aaw... What a little darling Clyde is. :smitten:

I wish people would care more about cats in Sweden as well. Dogs are regarded as worth more and most are being well kept, while cats are just sort of disposable goods.


----------



## John M (Aug 16, 2015)

Oh, how cute is that?!!! I love Clyde. If my financial situation was even just a little bit better, I'd be begging you to let me take him and give him a good home. How could anyone dump him? Some people are just horrible!!!


----------

